# Logan Model 210 10" x 24" Lathe



## VicHobbyGuy (Jul 22, 2022)

I've gotten a lot of useful hints and info in the past 24 hours since I bought a Logan 210 which I mentioned in the 'Member Spotted Deals' sub-forum.

It was more of a 'deal' than I could foresee - I ended up bringing it home, and I really don't need another lathe. I didn't realize until I downloaded a manual that it has power cross feed, which shows my lack of research before opening my wallet.  That feature will be welcome.
It should be fun to get it 'up and running' again - it belonged to the grandfather of the seller, and hasn't been used at all for some years.
It's still in the back of my station wagon, pending a decision on where I am going to put it - garage or basement, and what will get elbowed out of the way to make space for it.
And I have really appreciated the offers to help share the hernia risk from other folks here, when 'moving day' happens. 

@YotaBota posted a pic of the amazing refurbish job he did on his Logan and offered these suggestions:


> If you find you need new chucks here is the best deal,
> 3 and 4 jaw chucks for bench lathes​6" Atlas original 4 jaw lathe chucks and Bison 5" 3 jaw chucks with 1 1/2 x 8 integral mounts
> www.hhrobertsmachinery.com
> I also have a paint code if you decide to repaint.


The 3-jaw that came with the lathe was ok but a bit tired -- so I decided to order a Bison 5". BTW, it's interesting setting up the dial indicator while lying next to the lathe in the back of the car. 
So, the spending begins in earnest! 

Does anybody have a link to a good price on a wedge-type 'Aloris style' AXA toolpost? My sources for OXA size post and holders on AliExpress/Banggood don't seem to be stocking AXAs just now.

And @YotaBota , even though I haven't decided to paint the Logan, it would be useful to have the paint code you used; thanks for the offer.

More to come.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Jul 22, 2022)

Here's a link to a copy of an old catalog listing for the Logan 210:
http://www.lathes.co.uk/logan/page5.html

The Model 210 was the bench version of the Model 200 which came with a pan and legs - 5 of 'em. 
Mine was built in 1941 or early '42.


----------



## Degen (Jul 22, 2022)

FIY mine was a Model 200 I may still have a manual.


----------



## trlvn (Jul 22, 2022)

VicHobbyGuy said:


> Does anybody have a link to a good price on a wedge-type 'Aloris style' AXA toolpost? My sources for OXA size post and holders on AliExpress/Banggood don't seem to be stocking AXAs just now.


I purchased the AXA set that Precision Matthews offers:






						Wedge Quick Change Tool Post Set, AXA SPECIAL – Precision Matthews Machinery Co.
					






					www.precisionmatthews.com
				




I like this because it comes with 5 holders for regular tools.  Usually these sets include a useless bump knurler, and a near-useless angled parting tool holder.  Also they usually come with a boring bar holder that wouldn't fit any of my boring bars.  So basically the PM set comes with 3 more tool holders that I actually want which is a USD $45 value.  OTOH, shipping would have been expensive if I hadn't picked it up in New York via a cross-border shopping service.

Another option was CDCO but I think they were out of stock when I was looking -



			CDCO Machinery Corp.
		


Craig


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jul 22, 2022)

I've been watching Amazon for an AXA wedge type for my BB lathe, some prices are not bad but i'm waiting for free shipping if i can get it. I'm in no rush as i won't be using the new machine till late fall and cold weather that drives me inside.


----------



## YotaBota (Jul 22, 2022)

I'm on my third size Accusize QCTP and all have been good for me. I've never had an Aloris so can't give you a comparison.
Agree with @trlvn on the knurler, the scissor type work much better.
I've had good success with the angle parting tool holder, only broken one blade and that was my fault not the blade.
Here's the paint code, I took the headstock in to JB's on Government and they did great job matching the colour. Rattle cans aren't cheap for a one time deal I didn't see buying a quart and having 2/3 of the can sitting here for years. The original paint just scrapped of with a putty knife, no stripper required.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Jul 22, 2022)

Degen said:


> FIY mine was a Model 200 I may still have a manual.


A 'paper' or printed manual is definitely a plus. There's quite a bit of downloadable  Logan (and other) documentation at:
http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=2093&tab=3


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Jul 22, 2022)

Thanks for the tips on the AXA QCTP - I'll check those out.


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 22, 2022)

VicHobbyGuy said:


> Does anybody have a link to a good price on a wedge-type 'Aloris style' AXA toolpost? My sources for OXA size post and holders on AliExpress/Banggood don't seem to be stocking AXAs just now.



Here is an accusize wedge style axa tool post on Amazon. I have come to like the new Accusize. Anytime I have not been happy I call them direct and they have looked after me. 

Accusize Industrial Tools AXA 4 Piece Wedge Type Quick Change Tool Post Set for Lathe Swing 6'' - 12'' with 1/2'' M35 Square Lathe Bit, 0251-0155 https://a.co/d/btRNWSx

All three tool holders in this set are useful. Free shipping. But you might cough at the price. I wouldn't.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Jul 22, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> Here's the paint code, I took the headstock in to JB's on Government and they did great job matching the colour. Rattle cans aren't cheap for a one time deal I didn't see buying a quart and having 2/3 of the can sitting here for years. The original paint just scrapped of with a putty knife, no stripper required.


Thanks for that paint code info. I think that colour is the 'newer' Logan colour, which is IMO better looking than colour on the older (40s?) machines which is reported to be a very dark blue-black. My 1941-ish Logan is definitely on the dark side -people report colour changes with time (What!!!???after only 80 years???) but I wonder if it's a wartime khaki colour that got put on mine. It's very 'plain', to be charitable. 

BTW, I used to use JBs (on Oak St, then Government) for all my 'automotive' type paints - first for refurbishing ham gear, then for painting kayaks. Jim Blackwood was the paint guy there and was unfailingly helpful, even to an amateur like me. JBs is now BumperToBumper and I'm not even sure if they do paint any more. Jim Blackwood moved to Rondex on Alpha St and the service I've gotten from him there has been excellent.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Jul 22, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> But you might cough at the price. I wouldn't.


Thanks for that Accusize link on Amazon. You are right about my reaction to the price, but it is in CAD and shipping is free. Over double the 'from China' price, but not a long wait and they do have inventory.


----------



## YotaBota (Jul 22, 2022)

Did Jim go to Rondex after Dec 2019? I tried Rondex a couple of times prior to this and found they had a "close enough" attitude that wasn't close enough for me.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Jul 22, 2022)

UPdate on the AXA holders: I sent an email to Precision Matthews about 10 minutes ago, asking about shipping charges.
They'll ship the AXA toolholder set (QCTP+ 5 holders) + some extra holders in a USPS FlatRate box to Canada for $55USD. So that's about $260 CAD for the QCTP and 5 useful holders.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Jul 22, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> Did Jim go to Rondex after Dec 2019? I tried Rondex a couple of times prior to this and found they had a "close enough" attitude that wasn't close enough for me.


That would be about the time frame I recall- a couple of years ago? BumperToBumper corporate decided to 'increase productivity' by reducing staffing, so the paint dept went from two people to just Jim. I think that was a lot of the impetus for his move, but I don't know the whole story. When Jim left, there was a 'Paint Dept Temporarily Closed' sign on the door at BumperToBumper, and I haven't been back there since. Usually I know the paint code/colour name for what I want, so I'm not making big demands on their time. But on a few occasions when I have needed to match a colour, Jim has been very helpful. I've also bought buffing compound and supplies from Jim.


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 22, 2022)

VicHobbyGuy said:


> UPdate on the AXA holders: I sent an email to Precision Matthews about 10 minutes ago, asking about shipping charges.
> They'll ship the AXA toolholder set (QCTP+ 5 holders) + some extra holders in a USPS FlatRate box to Canada for $55USD. So that's about $260 CAD for the QCTP and 5 useful holders.



Same price as Amazon but only 3 holders. Then again easy returns to amazon or direct to accusize. 

If it were me, I'd give accusize a call. I bet they would price match which would get you faster delivery and easy returns in the bargain.


----------



## YotaBota (Jul 22, 2022)

You may still want a boring bar holder and parting tool holder as well.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Jul 22, 2022)

I'm actually thinking about making an adapter (height block?) so I can use my OXA holders on the Logan. So no firm decision yet. One thing I have learned (so far) is that tool holders are like clamps in the woodworking world - you can never have too many!


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Jul 22, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> If it were me, I'd give accusize a call.


Thanks, @Susquatch . Been there, done that on my counterbore experience with Accusize. 3 different people to talk to, none of whom seemed to know anything about their products, and the 'most senior' guy gave me vague/incorrect info: "Ya,ya, you will be perfectly fine with that, sizes will be perfect, standard!!" 

Obviously it's the ultimate YMMV customer experience at that company!


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 22, 2022)

VicHobbyGuy said:


> Thanks, @Susquatch . Been there, done that on my counterbore experience with Accusize. 3 different people to talk to, none of whom seemed to know anything about their products, and the 'most senior' guy gave me vague/incorrect info: "Ya,ya, you will be perfectly fine with that, sizes will be perfect, standard!!"
> 
> Obviously it's the ultimate YMMV customer experience at that company!



Jezz, totally different for me. I've only had GREAT experiences! Even if I buy through Amazon they have totally been there for me. 

Ya, sometimes I get someone who has no clue and speaks chinglish but the next step has always been great. Even when it was my fault!


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 22, 2022)

VicHobbyGuy said:


> One thing I have learned (so far) is that tool holders are like clamps in the woodworking world - you can never have too many!



Amen to that..... That's the clear downside to quick-change tool holders.

This is about half of mine. There are boring bar holders behind these, ground carbide on my gear head, and a dozen or so on the rack beside my lathe. Plus the spindle grinder one I made. They are called quick change for a reason!

But hey, you are really just buying the tool post this time around. The tool holders can be purchased 4,6,10 at a time when you find them on sale.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Jul 22, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Jezz, totally different for me. I've only had GREAT experiences! Even if I buy through Amazon they have totally been there for me.
> 
> Ya, sometimes I get someone who has no clue and speaks chinglish but the next step has always been great. Even when it was my fault!


About price matching - they don't even match their own prices, let alone the competition's. Via Amazon -almost free (do you need Prime?) shipping and free returns.  Accusize direct - pay shipping and pay for returns. 
Sorry about the rant- back to the topic! 
Spending the morning 'moving stuff so I can move stuff' - next step is putting up some listings on usedvictoria so I can get some 'stuff' outta here so I can buy more 'stuff'...I think the problem is obvious!!


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 22, 2022)

VicHobbyGuy said:


> About price matching - they don't even match their own prices, let alone the competition's. Via Amazon -almost free (do you need Prime?) shipping and free returns.  Accusize direct - pay shipping and pay for returns.
> Sorry about the rant- back to the topic!
> Spending the morning 'moving stuff so I can move stuff' - next step is putting up some listings on usedvictoria so I can get some 'stuff' outta here so I can buy more 'stuff'...I think the problem is obvious!!


Whatcha sellin? 
(Like I need more stuff...)


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Jul 22, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Whatcha sellin?
> (Like I need more stuff...)


Guitar amp speakers- good ones from Weber and WarehouseGuitarSpeakers, a nice little pair of stereo speakers made in the GDR, woodturning calipers (they aren't bulky so don't really create more space, but...), woodturning chisels  - those last two came with the Logan. And for free you can have some shop speakers for tesing amps - two spkrs in one box, an empty Fender amp case for a 12" combo, a bunch of carpet protection film,  some fire bricks for your brazing/silver soldering station (with free milk crate), etc. etc.....  and stay tuned for the really big sale of guitar tops/sides and backs later this year.  Some hobby things are moving into the 'not in this life cycle' division for me. Ask if you need any vacuum tubes or transformers for tube audio projects..


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 22, 2022)

VicHobbyGuy said:


> some fire bricks for your brazing/silver soldering station (with free milk crate), etc. etc.....


I'd be interested in these.


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 22, 2022)

VicHobbyGuy said:


> About price matching - they don't even match their own prices, let alone the competition's. Via Amazon -almost free (do you need Prime?) shipping and free returns. Accusize direct - pay shipping and pay for returns.



Exactly why they do price matching! 

A while ago, I discovered the mismatch between Amazon and Accusize direct. It got me to thinking. 

If accusize has to give Amazon their cut as well as have better pricing than in their own shop, they might be willing to deal with customers who know that. 

So I called them on it. They gave me an even better price than Amazon with free shipping and full support (free return shipping, free exchanges, etc) basically, I feel like they split the cost of dealing through Amazon with me. Of course, I'll never know what that ratio was, but I felt it was a great exchange for me. All I had to do was be up front with them about the two costs and they immediately offered to do better than the amazon price. I liked that. 

I know, some folks might prefer an up front deal, and they don't do that. But I've always been the kind of guy who haggles over things my wife is embarrassed about. She would readily admit I do ok. On the other hand, the minute I strike that haggle pose she disappears. I generally don't bother haggling over 50 dollars. But you can expect it from me at 100. Except when I know I'm already getting an amazing deal that I better close or lose, I would never give any store anyplace a grand without a big round of haggling. 

Accusize are a very predictable vendor. As soon as they know that you know, they get realistic real fast. And they do that in a very friendly way. So I like them.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Jul 22, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Accusize are a very predictable vendor. As soon as they know that you know, they get realistic real fast. And they do that in a very friendly way. So I like them.


Interesting! I hate vendors on the internet who treat me like a sucker and give preferential treatment to others. Another reason Accusize won't likely see my money again.
Many years ago, I lived and worked in India, so I know a thing or two about bargaining. There, it's OK. But not here, with a straight retailer online. 
For the same reason I will never bother with haggling on Ali Express, or buy from scammers there who list an item for half the fair price and then set the shipping at exorbitant rates. 
It's a big complicated world, huh?


----------



## Susquatch (Jul 22, 2022)

VicHobbyGuy said:


> Interesting! I hate vendors on the internet who treat me like a sucker and give preferential treatment to others. Another reason Accusize won't likely see my money again.
> Many years ago, I lived and worked in India, so I know a thing or two about bargaining. There, it's OK. But not here, with a straight retailer online.
> For the same reason I will never bother with haggling on Ali Express, or buy from scammers there who list an item for half the fair price and then set the shipping at exorbitant rates.
> It's a big complicated world, huh?



Ya, it certainly is. I think there are a lot of people who think like you and my wife. Maybe the majority. 

But I feel like there is no such thing as somebody selling something who isn't trying to get more than they deserve and knows it. If that were not true, you could never offer less on Kijiji. I think the retailers are all the same just they don't want word to get out that you can bargain with them. 

Maybe I am my own worst enemy in this. Quite often I take the position that no compromise is no deal and I walk away. 

To be honest, I have WAY LESS RESPECT for the shop that couldn't bother to try and keep my business than for the store who won't bargain. But like I said, it's not very often that I can't get a better deal than what is offered. But perhaps that also says something about the world we live in. 

A Chinese friend of mine in Shenzhen told me that the folks there laugh at people behind their backs when they pay the asking price. Sometimes I think it might be the same way here. People are people after all. 

Someone on here recently said that anytime the seller and buyer are both happy it's a good deal. I liked that.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Aug 5, 2022)

Brief update:
I made a stocky little cart for my 7x14 lathe and moved it off the ex-cabinetmaking bench (too high, but it's what is there).
Added a layer of 3/4 birch plywood to the bench top. Varnished.
Built some storage under and behind the bench for metal bits n pieces
Chopped the end off a couple of shelves above the bench to make room for the motor/countershaft of the Logan 210 (that part is 20+" high).
Dismantled the lathe (in the back of the VW Wagon) and brought the parts inside, then got a visiting friend to help move the lathe bed into the basement shop.
Re-assembled, checking as I go...
New countershaft- it needs new bushings but they will have to wait.
Lots of cleaning - the previous owner (years ago) used the lathe for woodturning so there was a nice oily coating of fine wood dust pretty much everywhere, which was actually a good thing- there's basically no rust anywhere.
Motor (newer Leeson 1/2 HP) was never aligned with the countershaft pulleys because the motor frame didn't allow it, so I made a 1" thick wood 'adapter plate' to mate the motor with the Logan motor shelf/arm.
Added a Fenner PowerTwist Link belt for the motor drive (I had belting on hand).
Installed the flat leather belt (new-ish lookng) that came with the lathe. Cut off a finishing nail to use as the pin in the connector
Made a new latch for the back gear actuator.

Ordered an AXA toolpost and 8 holders from Precision Matthews - they arrived today, so it looks like the lantern toolpost is coming off the lathe tomorrow. I'm going to sell the lantern toolposts (one regular, one boring bar holder), and the Armstrong toolholders on eBay.  

RE: the PM vs Accusize decision - price with shipping was comparable - a bit cheaper from PM, but the main decider was hearing my Grandpa say "Don't throw good money after bad!". Some of those sayings 'stick with you'. 

Ordered a NOS 3-jaw 'Bison' chuck from HH Roberts in TO- the original 3-jaw is pretty tired and I thought I would 'treat' the lathe to a 'better' chuck. It arrived a few days ago, but I just got it out of the box today. Pretty bad - looked nice and shiny but was almost completely seized up - it took both hands and a bit of muscle to turn the chuck key! Completely dry and adding oil didn't help. What a mess...burrs on every edge, grinding grit everywhere inside. I had to use a bronze drift to get the spiral out. It must have been put together with a press. None of the fits were free enough to allow reasonable movement. Jaws wouldn't slide in their channels, the pinions wouldn't rotate freely in their openings. It's a 3-jaw with the removable jaw 'tops' and I had to use a screwdriver and hammer to separate those parts. It took a good 2 hours of work to get it into a working condition. I should have gotten another San Ou from China (I have several with the 7x lathe, and they are excellent - one of them had some grit inside which I could feel when I turned the chuck key but nothing like the Polish one). An adapter plate from LittleMachineShop would have made the SanOu fit the 1 1/2-8TPI Logan  spindle. And it would have been about the same cost - the Bison was just shy of $300 CAD once taxes and shipping were added to the $190 price.
But the Bison is looking serviceable now - I just have to try to get some more of the grit out of the 8TPI threads that mate with the spindle before I use it.


The cover over the countershaft, flat belt and headstock had a mix of no paint- bare metal- and traces of tung oil or varnish, so I got some 'close to original 1941 colour' paint from the local Benjamin Moore store. Colour ID 2119-30 Baby Seal Black. Alkyd enamel which is definitely 'old school' - takes forever to dry.  I'm not planning to paint much of the lathe. If I were, I'd use a 2K Valspar industrial paint- more rugged and dries/cures quickly.

So I'm 'almost there'...


----------



## Degen (Aug 5, 2022)

Just to burst you bubble the PM and Accusize are the Exact same part.


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 5, 2022)

VicHobbyGuy said:


> So I'm 'almost there'...



Awesome progress!

No pictures?


----------



## 140mower (Aug 5, 2022)

VicHobbyGuy said:


> Brief update:
> I made a stocky little cart for my 7x14 lathe and moved it off the ex-cabinetmaking bench (too high, but it's what is there).
> Added a layer of 3/4 birch plywood to the bench top. Varnished.
> Built some storage under and behind the bench for metal bits n pieces
> ...


Sounds like you are having fun with your "new" toy, if I can offer a suggestion, since you already have the rocker tool post and holders, I would hold on to them. I don't use mine very often, but there are times when their more slender design allows you to get into places that a quick change just doesn't want to fit without too much tool stick-out or draped over the edge of the compound just a little too far for comfort.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Aug 5, 2022)

Degen said:


> Just to burst you bubble the PM and Accusize are the Exact same part.


That's exactly the point, though I don't know what proof you have of that statement. Have you bought AXA toolposts from both suppliers?
I've bought from Accusize - I got poor and misleading advice on the product when I called them before purchase, I thought the price was high, and the product (counterbores) is low quality. Nice box, though. And then to boot, I read that if you wheedle with them they will drop their prices for favoured clients. They won't see my money again- I'd rather shop in the States, which says a lot for me, because I'd rather spend my money in Canada.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Aug 5, 2022)

140mower said:


> Sounds like you are having fun with your "new" toy,


For a lot of folks, a machine that didn't work 'right out of the box' would be a disappointment. Having 'intimate knowledge' of my 7x lathe certainly removed any fear about taking the Logan to bits.  There's a lot to be said for playing with cheaper things - less stressful!


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 5, 2022)

VicHobbyGuy said:


> That's exactly the point, though I don't know what proof you have of that statement. Have you bought AXA toolposts from both suppliers?



Don't let @Degen trap you into a debate of what the same but different means. I've been down that rabbit hole with him before! 

It boils down to his definition of the same vs mine. Mind you, we were talking about a full blown lathe at the time.

To eggagerate A LOT to emphasize the point, if they are both AXA tool posts, then they are both AXA tool posts. If one is fatter than the other, it's just a small feature difference and they are both still AXA tool posts.

But I'd wager that what he really means is that they are both made in the same factory to slightly different specs for different customers - one laser etched with PM & the other with Accusize and perhaps different paint or even different screws. That does not make them the same in my books, but it does in his. It's all in the definition of the exact same.... LOL!

In the end, as long as we both know that our definitions differ and we both accept that we are each entitled to our own definitions for such things, then we are both happy and life is good!


----------



## YotaBota (Aug 5, 2022)

VicHobbyGuy said:


> Ordered a NOS 3-jaw 'Bison' chuck from HH Roberts


Nice thing with this chuck is that it is on a backing plate, if you sell the Logan you can keep the chuck and adapt it to the new machine.
When I bought my chucks a couple of years ago I think the shipping was around $70 to Victoria. I had to do a clean up as well but it beats paying somebody else a zillion dollars for one, https://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/08609893
Don't forget these chucks have been sitting on a shelf for 40 years so a tear down and clean up is to be expected. I'm thinking of getting another one for the RT.


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 5, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> Don't forget these chucks have been sitting on a shelf for 40 years so a tear down and clean up is to be expected. I'm thinking of getting another one for the RT.



What a great idea!  How would you attach that to your Rotary Table?


----------



## Degen (Aug 5, 2022)

I've purchased about $2k of tooling for Accusize and can say any problema and I had one, my fault too, they had no problems in making me a happy customer.  Mind you I've been to their office.


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 5, 2022)

Degen said:


> I've purchased about $2k of tooling for Accusize and can say any problema and I had one, my fault too, they had no problems in making me a happy customer.  Mind you I've been to their office.



My purchases from Accusize are prolly only half that but I'm happy so far too. The few issues I've had (including one that was my fault) were all easily and painlessly dealt with in a phone call.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Aug 5, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> it beats paying somebody else a zillion dollars for one, https://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/08609893


$2k CAD for a chuck - not in my lifetime! 
Mine looks similar to that one but doesn't have the Bison sticker and the bolt patterns are different - just 'Made in Poland' and a part number for labelling.
But HH Roberts is selling them as Bisons.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Aug 5, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> Don't forget these chucks have been sitting on a shelf for 40 years so a tear down and clean up is to be expected.


There was never any lube in mine, so age makes no difference. Just lot of grinding grit and parts that weren't made to fit and wouldn't move. Knocking it apart and using a Dremel grinder for 30 minutes isn't what I expected to do!



YotaBota said:


> I'm thinking of getting another one for the RT.


You are way more tolerant than me!


----------



## YotaBota (Aug 5, 2022)

I just went back thru the pictures of the one I had, it did have the BISON sticker on it and I don't think I spent any more than an hour cleaning and honing a few burrs. I agree, even though it's 40 years new, you should not have needed to put that much work into rebuilding a new supposedly decent chuck. I would give Ron a call and explain (nicely) the issue you've had and what it took to make it usable. Who knows, he may offer you some sort of compensation for giving you a Friday/Monday chuck. The 4 jaw took a few hours honing to get smooth but that was just cause I was being picky, it was usable out of the box.
There has been probably a dozen bought in the last couple of years and yours is the first problem I've heard of, not that there haven't been any issues, I just haven't heard of them.
Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Degen (Aug 5, 2022)

Don't get mislead by @Susquatch same comments, I have spoken with several importers and distributors which is where I get my info.

Think of it as CHEVY or GM, Dodge or CHRYSLER the list goes on, in some cases even different brands have the same underpinings.  It comes down same pig just different lipstick.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Aug 5, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> I just went back thru the pictures of the one I had, it did have the BISON sticker on it and I don't think I spent any more than an hour cleaning and honing a few burrs. I agree, even though it's 40 years new, you should not have needed to put that much work into rebuilding a new supposedly decent chuck. I would give Ron a call and explain (nicely) the issue you've had and what it took to make it usable. Who knows, he may offer you some sort of compensation for giving you a Friday/Monday chuck. The 4 jaw took a few hours honing to get smooth but that was just cause I was being picky, it was usable out of the box.
> There has been probably a dozen bought in the last couple of years and yours is the first problem I've heard of, not that there haven't been any issues, I just haven't heard of them.
> Hope it works out for you.


Thanks! Sorry about the whining...


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Aug 5, 2022)

Degen said:


> Don't get mislead by @Susquatch same comments, I have spoken with several importers and distributors which is where I get my info.
> 
> Think of it as CHEVY or GM, Dodge or CHRYSLER the list goes on, in some cases even different brands have the same underpinings.  It comes down same pig just different lipstick.


Well, I only have 2 data points on the toolposts - my  OXA direct from China via AliExpress and the AXA from Precision Matthews (also made in China). The design and machining quality looks very similar. I didn't want to wait for the AXA from China, and the prices and availability weren't great when I looked for the AXA on AliExpress anyway. I assumed the quality would be similar from Accusize and PM and AliExpress, so I could freely choose where to spend my money. Interesting factoid- the threads on the AliExpress OXA are metric, the PM AXA is 9/16-18. I have to make a new Logan-friendly AXA post and baseplate since I don't want to hack into the ones that came with the toolpost. I had to do the same for the OXA when I put a block (a.k.a. plinth) on the 7x to replace the compound.
So that's the project for this evening. Throw the change gears for 18TPI on the 7x and make a new post.


----------



## YotaBota (Aug 5, 2022)

Whine? Nobody around here whines,,,,,,, do they? lol


----------



## Degen (Aug 5, 2022)

Get the best deal you can, for the best quality components possible.

I have also sourced tooling and machines from Shars.

What surprises me is sometimes dollar value defines quality or at times not at all (to the point tge mist expensive is the worst).  It is truly buy beware in this hobby.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Aug 6, 2022)

Made the base plate and post for the AXA. I milled down the (unused) base from my OXA -used the milling attachment on the 7x Vevor. Made a new post. 9/16-18 and M10 x 1.5 from 'mystery steel'. The small end suited the existing hole in the plate.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

A few more updates-
Painted the belt cover lid as it was really a mess, but I don't intend to re-paint the rest of the machine.





Made a tool height gauge with a magnet in the base




Put a handle on a wrench for tightening the AXA (Why don't they come with a wrench/handle?)




Made a new belt tensioner post with a knob- easier than reaching back with a stubby slot screwdriver:








Added a rare-earth magnet to keep the belt cover closed (bent spring latch is missing):




BTW, all the stock set of 17 change gears came with the lathe. I had to put the 'slow feed' gears on as the resident set were either thread-cutting or just real fast feed. It's a lot bigger PITA to change gears on the Logan than on the 7x  lathe. I had to make/modify a thin wrench to get at the banjo bolts to tighten them. As long as I have the 7x I'll probably use it for most threading anyway because:a) I can run it in reverse safely to thread away from the chuck on RH threads, and b)change gear setups are easier and quicker.

Thazzit for now! 

I've gotta go and be extra friendly and helpful to my neighbour as he just scored a milling machine!


----------



## Degen (Aug 8, 2022)

Don't overtighten you cover as it cause belt issues (generally where they are joined, don't ask how I know).


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Aug 8, 2022)

Degen said:


> Don't overtighten you cover as it cause belt issues (generally where they are joined, don't ask how I know).


Thanks. 
I am paying attention to the belt tension - actually have to reach under (lathe off obviously) and push up on the belt to check the tension. The tension knob lets me minimize the needed tension, more easily than using the screwdriver adjustment. It's also taking a bit of 'habit-forming' to remember to leave the lid up (releasing flat belt tension) when I'm not actually running the lathe.

Did you use any sort of belt dressing on the 'flat' sheaves or the (leather?) belt?


----------



## Degen (Aug 9, 2022)

No dressing, my method was to snug up just till you felt tension in lid, no more. As to relieving tension I never did (I'm going to say about 12 years of solid use).

The friend that bought my model 200 suggested that on the web some users are putting continuous automotive flat belts (requires disassembly) which provides better power transfer and exceptionally long life (in the range of it out lasts you).

If I had kept the lathe and known this it would have definitely been on my upgrade now list.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

I was thinking about adding a serpentine belt to the Logan. If there hadn't been a new leather belt included, I probably would have proceeded with that. Pulling the spindle is an intimidating job for me, and the bearing at the chuck end is a very expensive ($500 USD-ish) double race bearing. So as long as the leather belt works OK I'll probably stick with that - leather belts transmitted power in  industry for many years. Even hand lacing a belt doesn't look like a very difficult job if a person is accustomed to working with their hands.
About lifting the lid to relieve the belt tension - there are accounts online of old shops where at the end of the day all the machines had the lids up.


----------



## YotaBota (Aug 9, 2022)

Another belt option would be the "glue-up" belts. Here is an example, there are others out there but this gives you the idea:


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> Another belt option would be the "glue-up" belts.


Thanks, Mike. Have you used a glue-up belt? Reading online it sounds like getting the tapered overlap correct, and avoiding a hard spot with the glue can be tricky. I think that's the style of belt that Logan sells nowadays. I definitely have options about belting. About belts - I find it surprising how well the motor belt arrangement works - V-belt with V motor sheaves and flat sheaves at the other end, on the countershaft. I have a Powertwist on there and it works just fine with no tendency to slip off the flat sheave.


----------



## YotaBota (Aug 9, 2022)

VicHobbyGuy said:


> Have you used a glue-up belt?


No I haven't, at one point I was looking at a flat belt machine that needed the belt replaced. Did some research into replacements and this was one of the options. 
Milling up a guide to keep the sides of the belt aligned would be a good way to go.
If I ever do end up with a flat belt machine I would probably go this route.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Aug 19, 2022)

VicHobbyGuy said:


> Ordered an AXA toolpost and 8 holders from Precision Matthews - they arrived today,


Update on the AXA toolpost and toolholders:
Two (of 8) of the AXA toolholders had thumbwheels that wobbled - they were threaded 'crooked'. 
I got in touch with Precision Matthews( I attached a video of the wobbling to the email) and asked for new thumbwheels. Within a couple of hours they sent me a tracking number for the package with what I assumed would be replacement thumbwheels. 
It arrived today - a USPS Priority Mail Flat Rate Box with two complete new AXA toolholders.
NB- no return of the original ones requested.
So a definite AAA+ on that service from Precision Matthews.
In the interim, I'd made a pair of new (knurled  ) thumbwheels to replace the defective ones and get those toolholders serviceable, so now my toolholder shelf has two new additions. 
I'm a happy shopper.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Aug 19, 2022)

Also, in today's news on the Logan-
The ER32 collet chuck arrived from the UK.
It comprises an adapter for the 1.5"x8 TPI spindle thread which has a boss to mate with the separate ER32 chuck.
It took a bit of work to get the adapter to screw on smoothly and mate with the spindle shoulder.
After that it was straightforward - some light cuts on the adapter boss to fit to the chuck.
The chuck bolts on to the adapter with 3 M8 socket head screws which needed shortening.
Runout in the ER taper in the chuck is about 0.0005", excellent by my standards.
Price via Ebay was 90UKP ($138 CAD) + $24CAD in tax and CanadaPost fees.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/294951856031


----------

